# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Năm 2013 - Năm của du lịch du thuyền

## nguyetnt

Bất chấp vụ tai nạn của du thuyền Concordia, ngành du lịch du thuyền vẫn tỏ ra cực thịnh khi ngày càng nhiều du thuyền mới được khai trương nhằm đáp ứng lượng khách đến với du thuyền ngày một tăng nhanh.


Du thuyền "Allure of the seas" có sức chứa hơn 6.000 người
với dịch vụ như một thành phố nổi thu nhỏ - Ảnh: Royal Caribbean
Tổng giám đốc Công ty tàu biển MSC của Pháp cho biết ngành công nghiệp đóng tàu biển đang phát triển nhanh chóng, chỉ tính trong lĩnh vực du thuyền đã tăng trưởng hai con số trong vài năm gần đây.

Theo báo cáo của Hội đồng tàu biển châu Âu, từ năm 2001 đến năm 2011, số du khách sử dụng du thuyền trên thế giới đã tăng hơn gấp đôi, từ 9,91 triệu lượt đã tăng đến 20,6 triệu lượt và con số này trong năm 2012 được dự báo vô cùng khả quan bất chấp tai nạn trên biển của du thuyền Concordia làm 32 người thiệt mạng vào trung tuần tháng 1-2012 ở ngoài khơi nước Ý.

Các số liệu cho biết du khách sử dụng tàu biển đến từ Bắc Mỹ chiếm 69%. Và để có được sức hút mạnh mẽ trong thời buổi kinh tế chưa mấy khởi sắc, ngành du thuyền đã đa dạng hóa sản phẩm trong việc tiếp cận du khách trong những năm gần đây. Chẳng hạn như:

* Du thuyền chủ đề: Các công ty kinh doanh du thuyền đã cạnh tranh nhau bằng sự sáng tạo để thiết lập nên những du thuyền đầy hấp dẫn. Đó là những du thuyền được phát triển theo chủ đề riêng biệt phục vụ du khách suốt cuộc hải trình qua các buổi hội thảo chuyên đề, tư vấn của các chuyên gia nổi tiếng...

Những chủ đề thường gặp trên du thuyền là chế độ dinh dưỡng, ẩm thực, trò chơi điện tử, sức khỏe... Thậm chí, Công ty khai thác du thuyền MSC cho biết trong năm 2013, những chương trình đặc biệt được thiết kế riêng để phục vụ những du khách phải chạy thận nhân tạo có thể tham gia vào các chuyến hải trình của MSC!


Tàu du lịch trên sông Volga - Ảnh: shutterstock.com
* Tàu chở hàng trở thành du thuyền: Đôi khi vì chi phí thấp hơn so với du thuyền truyền thống nhưng với tính đặc sắc khó lẫn vào đâu, các tàu chở hàng cũng được huy động vào lĩnh vực du lịch. Tuy nhiên, giới kinh doanh du thuyền cho rằng các chuyến du lịch trên biển bằng tàu chở hàng cho phép hành khách trải nghiệm nhịp sống của thương mại hàng hải, mang lại nhiều cảm giác thú vị khi đưa khách quá cảnh đến vô số các điểm đến trên thế giới. Và Công ty CMA CGM là một điển hình của hình thái du lịch này với chuyến hải trình theo tàu chở hàng vòng quanh thế giới trong 84 ngày. Loại hình này hiện đang được Công ty du lịch Travelers chào bán đến du khách.

* Du lịch trên các thành phố nổi: Một số công ty vận chuyển hàng hải đã không ngần ngại đưa vào hoạt động các con thuyền khổng lồ. Đó là những du thuyền có sức chứa hơn 6.000 người , bao gồm cả thủy thủ đoàn. Những du thuyền như "Allure of the seas", "Oasis of the seas" mang tầm vóc của những thành phố nổi trên biển. Du khách có thể thưởng thức những bộ phim mới nhất trong các phòng chiếu phim hiện đại, lang thang mua sắm trong các con phố với những cửa hàng san sát nhau hay thư giãn tại các công viên nước, các sân khấu kịch nghệ... khi con tàu vẫn còn đang ở giữa trùng dương bao la.

* Du thuyền trên sông: Với những du khách không muốn bó mình trong các chuyến hải trình dài ngày, họ vẫn có thể thưởng thức thú vui sông nước bằng các du thuyền trên sông. Ở loại hình này, du thuyền trên sông Mekong, Volga hay thậm chí trên sông Seine của Pháp luôn hút khách. Theo nhiều du khách, du thuyền trên sông cũng là sự khám phá thú vị ở các nước và các thành phố biểu tượng dọc theo các con sông.


Thuyền buồm du lịch của Công ty Star Clippers sẽ đưa du khách
vào cuộc hải trình ở biển Baltic trong mùa hè 2013 - Ảnh: Courtoisie
* Du lịch bằng thuyền buồm: Đặc điểm của loại hình du thuyền này là sang trọng và mang tính riêng tư hơn. Star Clippers, công ty chuyên doanh về thuyền buồm du lịch, hiện đang đưa vào khai thác ba chiếc thuyền buồm có thiết kế dựa theo các chiếc thuyền buồm lớn cổ xưa ở thế kỷ 19. Theo dự tính, du khách của Star Clippers có thể khám phá biển Baltic vào mùa hè tới bằng thuyền buồm.


Theo: Đan Thy  (Theo RelaxNews, AFP. La Presse) / tuoitre.vn

----------


## h20love

mình chưa dc đi du thuyền bao giờ

----------


## littlelove

chiếc thuyền nào cũng to nhỉ

----------


## lunas2

m đi chắc bị say sóng

----------


## thientai206

c ông nhận là em thích đi thuyền hơn oto or máy bay, cảm giác sảng khoái hơn rất nhiều í

----------


## hoaban

Ui, chẳng bao giờ có điều kiện để đi trên những chiếc tàu này.

----------

